# Frozen Must



## ForzaItalia

Hey All,

This was the first year I made wine and absolutely fell in love with it. I purchased 4 lugs each of Syrah/Mouvedre/Grenache from M&M and they are currently undergoing MLF (Well I hope they are, I see tiny bubbles in my Mouvedre but not Grenache and Syrah...2 weeks in).

Anyway, I am bored now and want to make to make more! Is it too late to purchase grapes? Not sure if the grapes available late in the season are not as fresh and can compromise the final product. 

M&M also offers frozen crushed grapes in buckets. Has anyone ever tried making wine this way? Is it the same process as with fresh grapes minus the obvious thawing part.

I am also considering doing a kit but feel that making wine from grapes is more authentic... What do you guys think?

Thanks!
Ilario


----------



## terroirdejeroir

ForzaItalia said:


> Hey All,
> 
> This was the first year I made wine and absolutely fell in love with it. I purchased 4 lugs each of Syrah/Mouvedre/Grenache from M&M and they are currently undergoing MLF (Well I hope they are, I see tiny bubbles in my Mouvedre but not Grenache and Syrah...2 weeks in).
> 
> Anyway, I am bored now and want to make to make more! Is it too late to purchase grapes? Not sure if the grapes available late in the season are not as fresh and can compromise the final product.
> 
> M&M also offers frozen crushed grapes in buckets. Has anyone ever tried making wine this way? Is it the same process as with fresh grapes minus the obvious thawing part.
> 
> I am also considering doing a kit but feel that making wine from grapes is more authentic... What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks!
> Ilario



I haven't made wine from M&M frozen must, but I did do a frozen must pail from Mosti Mondiale last year. Planning to do another one this year. I would agree with you regarding grapes/must so long as you have all the additives and test equipment you need. Kits are a lot easier and make some outstanding wine. Hard to lose as long as you are making something.


----------



## seth8530

I received 3 pails of pinot noir frozen must for M&M. I was completely surprised by how much grape was in the buckets. I was expecting about 1/3 skin and 2/3 juice but what I ended up getting was a bucket full juicy crushed grapes. So, from my perspective, these guys are about as close to fresh cali grapes I am going to get in Eastern TN.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Ilario,
I know a few guys that have made wine from M&M frozen Must and are very pleased with it, I agree with Seth, the buckets are filled with crushed grapes!


----------

